# Torn cartilage



## ktaylor75 (May 16, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone here has every torn the cartilage in their knee and if so, how long it took to heal?  Went to the ER today because of extreme pain and the ER doctor says he thinks I tore the cartilage around my knee.  He said it takes 3-6 weeks to heal.  When I said how soon before I can get back to training, he said it depends on ones pain threshold and how much pain the person can and is willing to endure.  I have an appt. to see an orthopedic surgeon on Monday AM.  I also am supposed to test for Purple belt on Monday PM     Just wondering if anyone else ever had this problem with their knee and how long before you could actually stand up again with out pain?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 16, 2008)

All I will say is that if you do not listen to the medical professionals it will take MUCH longer to heal.

Likely not what you wanted to hear but that has been my experience.

Take the time let things heal and go back to training after that. Or do not take the time go back to training re-injure it and maybe never get to go back.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 16, 2008)

Listen to your physicians as they generally know what they are doing.

As to a similar injury I was out of a brace after six months and the knee was normal in a year.


----------



## Ping898 (May 19, 2008)

I tore the cartiledge in my knee, I had to have surgery to repair it.  Took 6 weeks on crutches and then about a month of physical therapy.  Then it just took time to rebuild the strength in my leg as opposed to pain.  I still wear a brace of occasion, but mostly to provide some extra lateral support and I have to watch my workouts, can't do 7 days of running, have to usually give me knee a break times a week from intense workouts...


----------



## shesulsa (May 19, 2008)

I was under the impression that cartilage does not heal but will re-form. Probably depends on the kind of tear.

I too had to have surgery for mine. A couple of months of careful use and physical therapy should do ya good.  Get a second opinion.


----------



## terryl965 (May 19, 2008)

The first time I was out for three months and rehab was a must, the second and third time it was more like 8 weeks with rehab. Just listen to your doctor.


----------



## arnisador (May 19, 2008)

I'm getting my surgery next week (torn medial meniscus and torn ACL).


----------



## karate-dragon (May 19, 2008)

Everyone is different. I did PT prior to surgery to build my leg up a bit. I had immediate pain relief after surgery and other than getting the swelling to go down, it wasn't bad. Did PT after surgery for a while but was jogging in 6 weeks and doing karate at that point, just careful with kicks, no heavy bag kicks for a bit, waited on sparring. My training partner had his ACL repaired and meniscus repaired last year and he was back in a few months with a brace and doing careful things, no kicking or take downs for awhile. Just listen and follow advice and do your PT religiously. Good luck.


----------



## ktaylor75 (May 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your input.  I went to the orthopedic surgeon today and did not tell him what the ER doctor said, and he diagnosed me with the same thing...torn medial meniscus.  It is still a bit sore off and on, but not unbearable.  Only when standing and walking when I lock the knee straight back is when it is very painful and can't stand on it.  The doctor is sending me for an MRI to confirm his diagnosis and then he said he will do the surgery to remove the torn part.  He said I should not do karate   That is awful, I suppose my test will have to be postponed.  I will be calling my Sensei to see if I can still go to class and do limited stuff.  There was another guy in my class that had a shoulder issue and did limited things in class.  I don't want to not go...I have a hard time getting back into the routine of things once I stop it.  I was practicing my forms last night in my house, and so long as I have my brace on, it seems okay.  But anyway, thanks again to you all.


----------



## ktaylor75 (May 19, 2008)

Update:

I did speak with my Sensei this afternoon and he said I could go to class and do only what would be safe for my knee.  I went to class and practiced my forms and some techniques on my own.  Sensei had me then do my forms as he watched, and had me do a couple of techniques.  I was very surprised at the end of class, he awarded me my Purple Belt!  He said that even though I did not technically test tonight, he knew I knew the material...I felt very honored.


----------



## Kacey (May 19, 2008)

ktaylor75 said:


> Update:
> 
> I did speak with my Sensei this afternoon and he said I could go to class and do only what would be safe for my knee.  I went to class and practiced my forms and some techniques on my own.  Sensei had me then do my forms as he watched, and had me do a couple of techniques.  I was very surprised at the end of class, he awarded me my Purple Belt!  He said that even though I did not technically test tonight, he knew I knew the material...I felt very honored.


Black belts are white belts who kept coming to class, learning, and training.  Your sensei understands that - and now, so do you!  Congratulations on your promotion. :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (May 19, 2008)

ktaylor75 said:


> Update:
> 
> I did speak with my Sensei this afternoon and he said I could go to class and do only what would be safe for my knee. I went to class and practiced my forms and some techniques on my own. Sensei had me then do my forms as he watched, and had me do a couple of techniques. I was very surprised at the end of class, he awarded me my Purple Belt! He said that even though I did not technically test tonight, he knew I knew the material...I felt very honored.


 
Great job hang in there.


----------

